# Another new track with CSS



## muk (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello everybody

After having gotten many kind responses to my last track with CSS, I made a new one:


https://app.box.com/s/e5qx1nmrwlgmwju52a29fi6ecbi47dvm


When I listened to it I thought the beginning sounded familiar to me (I wasn't aware during the writing), but I can't quite make out the piece. Maybe it's just the minor subdominant that's somewhat topical. Anyway, let me know what you think.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 28, 2016)

Can't load... link doesn't work.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 28, 2016)

Look forward to listen


----------



## muk (Sep 28, 2016)

Sorry, it should work now.


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice writing! Man... I love these strings so much! Beautiful Composition!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 28, 2016)

I love this kind of harmonies! Really well done!



muk said:


> When I listened to it I thought the beginning sounded familiar to me (I wasn't aware during the writing), but I can't quite make out the piece. Maybe it's just the minor subdominant that's somewhat topical. Anyway, let me know what you think.


The first motive came from the Princess Leia theme in StarWars... but your track moves completely elsewhere.


----------



## muk (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks ricoderks. It took me some time to figure out a workflow that suits me, but now I am really enjoying CSS as well.

Thank you very much Saxer. I'll have to check out Leia's theme, didn't think about that one. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 28, 2016)

Romantic, lovely. It sound s good. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## muk (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you Ole.


----------



## Jorgakis (Sep 29, 2016)

Really nice, couldn't think of anything to complain about. Now I wonder how your larger scale works might sound:D


----------



## muk (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks Jorgakis, good to hear. I'm pretty fond of chamber music, and chamber size orchestras. But who knows, maybe there'll be a chance to post something for large orchestra soon.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 29, 2016)

Great sound!


----------



## Takabuntu (Sep 29, 2016)

Lovely track!!! You have great composing and arranging skills. Hope to get there too. And again the sound of CSS is wonderful. Love the sound of CSS.


----------



## artomatic (Sep 29, 2016)

Very moving. Appreciated that!


----------



## JohnBMears (Sep 29, 2016)

muk said:


> Thanks ricoderks. It took me some time to figure out a workflow that suits me, but now I am really enjoying CSS as well.
> 
> Thank you very much Saxer. I'll have to check out Leia's theme, didn't think about that one. Thanks for the tip.



What workflow did you end up with?

CSS ROCKS!


----------



## muk (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you Takabuntu and artomatic for your kind words.

John, it was more about learning how to best deal with the lag, how the library reacts to cc1 etc. Saxer had a great tip on how to improve the dynamic range:

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...h-track-cinematic-studio-strings.56059/page-3

That helped greatly for the dynamics. And for the legato lag I mainly use two techniques when playing in: either I switch off legato and use sustain to play in a line. This makes it much easier to play in time. Or I leave on the legato but layer a piano sound on top for playing it in. There is no lag on the piano, so you hear that sound as soon as you play it. Again, that makes it easier to play in time. But you hear the legato and the string sound as well, which is important to shape the volume curves. After playing it in, remove the piano of course. When I used the CSS legato as it was at first I always ended up with badly timed parts that were a lot of work to edit. With one of these two tricks it's a lot better for me.


----------



## SagZodiac (Mar 28, 2017)

I love this too.Great use of the dynamic.!


----------



## muk (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for listening SagZodiac. Glad you like it.


----------



## Arturas Saskinas (Mar 29, 2017)

It sounds brilliant! Nice composition


----------



## synthnut1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Very Nice !!....This is a great program that allows compositions like yours to just meld together so nicely ....Very nice writing for a very nice warm piece of work .....Thanks for sharing


----------



## muk (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you very much Arturas and synthnut1. I concur, CSS sounds brilliant for this kind of music. I really like the library for that. One of the great advantages is that it can make independent middle voices clearly audible, while still having a nice blend.


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 31, 2017)

Beautiful  I love using CSS as well, it's a breeze to write with!


----------



## muk (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you Caleb. Is that CSS you used in your track 'New life'? Beautiful track.


----------



## calebfaith (Apr 1, 2017)

muk said:


> Thank you Caleb. Is that CSS you used in your track 'New life'? Beautiful track.



Yeah it is  thanks! Its an idea I've had for awhile but I've never been able to develop it into something which I feels does it justice haha


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 6, 2017)

Simply wonderful, muk. Ties in compositionally/theme-wise with the other two pieces.


----------



## muk (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you LamaRose.


----------

